# My Craftsman with 6.5 Poop & Crappin (Briggs & Stratton) is leaking gas...



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

A little aggravated to all of sudden smell gasoline inside the house. My garage is attached to the house. I just picked this up second hand and got it running.

I think it's the carb float and needle. I ruled out the bowl, gasket, fuel screw and gasket as well due to the fact when I dropped the bowl it was full of fuel.

The float is in great shape with no leaks, there is no corrosion on the needle. IT RUNS LIKE A CHAMP. It's hard for me to tell if there is O ring where the needle valve goes. 

This is my first Briggs and Stratton and my last. They want $60 for a carb compared to Off brand tecumsahs. Am I on the right track about needle or do I need to look elsewhere


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Easy answer is something may be stuck in the inlet to needle seating area. Requires inspection and cleaning, but easy and cheap. More expensive and likely:
Pull the bowl and manual move the float, with fuel on, until it stops fuel.
If it's a plastic float, check to make sure it moves to level with the carb body at full up position (if still on the machine). If goes past level with the carb body the needle clip is warped. If you have a rubber tipped needle, you likely need a new brass seat, common problem on Briggs.

You should also check your oil level/smell for fuel in the crankcase


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

It there is not one already, you may want to install a fuel shut off. 

This can prevent a flood if the needle or float ever fail again in the future.


----------

